# Trapped Wind & Clomid



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone else suffer with this?   It's unbelievably painful.. feels like I'm having a heart attack in my stomach! OUCH!

When I was researching prog levels yesterday, I read that high prog levels can give you wind and cause nausea. That
might explain all the nausea I had and the trapped wind I am constantly having bouts of. This right now has been the
worst bout yet. Oh my God my stomach and my back are killing me  

I've been told that spooning warm boiled water intomy mouth and swallowing slowly can help.. any other ideas?

     << that is not me laughing, though


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Aw, Seren    
I don't know what to suggest, but I think there's stuff you can buy from the chemist.  Can you make it there??


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I get the same SF.....but I am kind of windy sometimes anyway. I never thought to link it to my cycle.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Ate half a pack of Gaviscon tabs [didn't have anything else at hand] had a nap, woke and ate a Cornetto [choc one with nuts] and it all seems to have helped. Well ok, it was probably the Gaviscon, but I'd kinda like to think that delicious Cornetto felt a lil love for me and took care of my ailment  lol

Thanks for taking time to reply, both.. I lol at you, Floss, being 'kind of windy sometimes, anyway'.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

try rennies


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Mmmm, cornettos... I like the mint chop chip ones... do you think they cure chilblains too It's got to be worth a try hasn't it  
Glad you're better


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG wishing4.. you have 2 butes there! They're beautiful! Thanks for the Rennies tip 

Misty.. didn't you know?  Has no one ever told you?! Cornettos are the answer to World Peace! They cure anything and everything!
But then so does Galaxy Fruit n Nut.. annnd Lindt Choc balls [the red ones].. annnnd Cadbury's Wispas.. hmm.. and possibly Terry's Choc Orange.. Mars Ice creams.. cold plain choc digestives.. I'll stop there. I'm actually making myself dribble


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Mmmm, those Lindt red balls..... yummadoodle!!! Now they should be available on the NHS


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Lindt red balls .......Yuck. I told a box of them to work cause they are soooooo sweet. I like the orange ones though.
Errrmmmm fav choccie ....... Hotel chocolate rum truffles and any of their plain choc bars. Plain choc marzipan. Thirntons choc fondant mice, plain ones of course   I could go on


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh yes yes yes, Floss.. plain choc Marzipan!!    I must have some NOW!   

lmao.. my sis in law called me from London, to 'suggest I may like to take a peek at QVC'. It was the 'Lindt Hour'! I sat here, with my jaw on the floor, couldn't speak.. couldn;t even think properly for a few minites lol YUM!


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

It seems we have a lot in common mate. I don't know anyone elso who like choc marzipan. DH gets me it every Xmas.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, Floss.. seems so, babe  You know what.. I can't think of anyone else I know who likes choc Marzipan, either  DH and friends etc reckon it's 'too sweet' for them, but then DH enjoys things like honey etc.. I can't eat that, as I find that too sweet - we're like the 'Odd Couple' 

I buy my own Marzi, Floss. DH bought me a slab of it once [can't remember where from, somewhere in Europe, with work] that weighed as much as me! Just before I fell into a coma lol, DH had to prize it from my hands.. << not a fate one would want to deal with, where me and my choc are concerned 

How are you anyway, Flossy? You doing ok babe?


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Feel a bit poo. Got a sore throat, temp gone down and an tired. Have come up stairs to bed for a rest. Hope my temp is either the same or higher in the morning.

Fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you, Floss 

Hey, you know that last temp you took was a sleep deprived one.. you can't count them, so keep your  up and running, sweetie. Sore throat, eh? Nasty. You got any Lemsips or anything like that? Better still, very warm [not 'hot'] boiled water with some lemon juice or honey [yuk at the honey, but it does work] or a salt water gargle [yuk again] and plenty of rest.

I should imagine many will be coming down with something or other, considering the weather of late. Hope you feel better right away, babe.. stay warm


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

I have had plenty of rest, cause for some reason my school is closed again! We still have lots of snow and about an inch fell last night but its not enough really to close school. Am not complaining though cause I feel poo and am gonna use today to recoup. Temp the same this morning. Had some strepsils last night which helped. 
Thanks mate


----------

